# I'm drooling already... 1:1 Dodge Charger Pix



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.popularhotrodding.com/features/0404phr_dodge/

new pictures of 1:1 dodge charger... aint it a beauty??!! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not bad, but I was hoping that Daimler-Chrysler would have taken a que from Ford with the 2005 Mustang and make it resemble something from an early generation Charger. Somewhere between the 68s-74s. Oh well, at least the name is back.  rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah i wish they would rework the grill.. that would be the final touch wouldnt it? if you scroll all the way down and click on website and you will see 69 camaro concept oh man.. 

wes


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

don't get too excited , my brother is a designer for Daimler-Chrysler and he told me a couple of weeks ago that they have not released any pictures or drawings of what the Charger is really going to look like and all these magazine articles are just speeculation


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

right.. the pictures of charger is made by computer. and it says that its part of concept car but I HOOOPPPEEE they will make a comeback for charger!!

Wes


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

The Charger is definitly coming back , they just haven't released pics yet.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That concept looks like a coupe version of the Magnum station wagon. I hope they incorporate some styling cues from the 68-70 Charger. The new Chryslers all seem to have that massive Mercedes grill. Looks great on trucks.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

This will be interesting to see what the final product looks like, and even more interesting if it sells well.....if it does and the Mustang also does well.....we might just be in for a few more treats in years to come! Can anyone say Camaro! or FIREBIRD!!

How about....CUDA!! Ok, I've crossed the line into madness. *takes a deep breath*


----------



## Bob Weichbrodt (Jan 26, 2004)

Chrysler needs to come over here to my house and pick up my '67 Dodge Charger. It's got a 318, an automatic, and the fairly rare factory vinyl roof. It needs LOTS of work so they might as well install a new 5.7 HEMI drivetrain in it, update the four bucket seat interior arrangement, improve the suspension, and improve the orginal gauges. Then they can deliver it back to me and I'll road test the crap out of it. If it runs as good as my Roush 360R then they'll have a winner. Now who do I need to contact........

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I like the look of the Charger concept. The roof and sail panels are reminiscent of the late 60's/early 70's style. I am curious to see how it fairs in Nascar racing. I suspect with that slippery body it will do fine .No matter how it does it'll look better than the Ford 500 which personally, I think looks like a P-o-s.
The Camaro concept is brilliant too.
Thanks for the link.
Cheers..
Oh, and a Roush 360R, huh?...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Weichbrodt (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey guys,
Don't look for the Charger to be used in NASCAR. Chrysler has already approached NASCAR about the new body stlye for the 2005 season. So far what I have heard and read on the 'net is that NASCAR said "No" this summer. Also, I don't think Chrysler is too keen on putting all that money for aero developement into body style that will be leagl for only one season. I saw Gary Nelson on a NASCAR show this summer saying that they plan on having one universal body for ALL the manufacturers to use, starting as soon as 2006. He even said they'd be running a few of the cars(as test mules) in the last couple of races of the 2005 season. The only difference will be the "nosepieces"(though again they will be almost identical) and the decals of the grills and headlights they put on them.

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob Weichbrodt said:


> Hey guys,
> Don't look for the Charger to be used in NASCAR. Chrysler has already approached NASCAR about the new body stlye for the 2005 season. So far what I have heard and read on the 'net is that NASCAR said "No" this summer. Also, I don't think Chrysler is too keen on putting all that money for aero developement into body style that will be leagl for only one season. I saw Gary Nelson on a NASCAR show this summer saying that they plan on having one universal body for ALL the manufacturers to use, starting as soon as 2006. He even said they'd be running a few of the cars(as test mules) in the last couple of races of the 2005 season. The only difference will be the "nosepieces"(though again they will be almost identical) and the decals on grills and headlights they put on them.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> ...



Gotta love them folks over at NASCAR. Guess they've forgotten about the Grand National Days when you had STOCK cars running around the tracks that were cars Joe Citizen could buy from the dealers.  rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

This is the real bad MOPAR http://www.popularhotrodding.com/freestuff/wallpaper/phr11_1280x1024.jpg


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

dig that old stuff but some of the new mopars realy grabme ie magnum ,viper,the concept charger.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

satellite1 said:


> This is the real bad MOPAR http://www.popularhotrodding.com/freestuff/wallpaper/phr11_1280x1024.jpg


Sure looks it! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I saw the cover story in Motor Trend or Car And Driver, A four dour Charger... I hope not. What is really good news is the Cars Co. is building a Repro '69 Camaro Convertable. (Oct. Hot Rod) And plans are to make a hard Top, A '67 Fastback Mustang and a 'Cuda or Challenger. All will be Complete Bodies, and possibility of a turn key hot rod... Check out the October Hot Rod. Now that will be cool.


----------

